# algea problem



## D*ROC (Nov 21, 2005)

i have a brown algea problem...i was told it was most likly diatoms or somethin like that......i did two massive water changes and change filter cartriges and biowheels....promblem still didnt got away. i currently left the light off a while hope the algea couldnt grow but idk.....any suggestions?
thanks
-Derek


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

is it a clumpy patch, and on your glass also?

if it is, yea thats diatom you can remove it by vacuuming the affected area.

what kind of light are you using?


----------



## flashover00 (Oct 19, 2006)

post pics


----------



## Hater (Apr 21, 2006)

Reduce lighting, if the lights were on for 10 hours, only have them on for 8 hours.

You might to try Flourish Excel. Very good at eliminating algae.

Hater


----------



## BoOCh_nse (Feb 17, 2007)

i have read somewhere that diatoms are a sign of high phosphate levels in your water. it can be either in your tap water or from the breakdown of uneaten food. maybe check with your local pet shop to have both the tank and your tap water tested. ours locally here in lansing, mi does so for free. i was having a problem with this and found it to be the brand of food i was using.


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

diatom are caused and sustained by excess nutrients in the water column.

A half-dozen healthy otos will clear a medium-sized tank (55g) in a few days and keep it clean 
after.


----------



## boontje (Mar 27, 2005)

did you test the water? what are the nitrates for example?


----------



## D*ROC (Nov 21, 2005)

yea it was on the glass too...i was cleanin the tank and found a few shrimp shells that i didnt see after i fed them....im thinkin they may have been in there a while so mayb that was the problem.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

D*ROC said:


> i have a brown algea problem...i was told it was most likly diatoms or somethin like that......i did two massive water changes and change filter cartriges and biowheels....promblem still didnt got away. i currently left the light off a while hope the algea couldnt grow but idk.....any suggestions?
> thanks
> -Derek


You have to ber patient with diatoms, if, in fact, it is diatoms. 
You did what you need to do, just do it every week. 50% water changes, to me, are normal weekly maintenance anyway.
It won't go away for about a month. Remove all of it manually as well. You don't have to change the filter media, a good rinsing in a bucket of tank water is all you need.
And diatoms are caused by excess silica in the water


----------



## D*ROC (Nov 21, 2005)

thanks alot


----------



## sheetmetal (Dec 17, 2005)

SNAKEBITE said:


> diatom are caused and sustained by excess nutrients in the water column.
> 
> A half-dozen healthy otos will clear a medium-sized tank (55g) in a few days and keep it clean
> after.


what are otos??? i am having this problem too. but dont wanna turn the light off all the time...


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

otos usually does the trick for me its not much bigger than most Tetras but they are always busy among the leaves removing Algae before it gets a hold....but try the process which dippy stated above that should also solve the problem


----------



## REILLY (Feb 9, 2006)

interesting...


----------

